# General Chat > General Discussion >  Types of On-Demand Delivery Apps

## SKD

This article talks about different types of on-demand delivery apps, business models, and industries disrupted by the on-demand economy and how to build on-demand delivery app

----------


## Noget

Also, check out this post about on demand delivery app development - https://www.cleveroad.com/blog/on-de...velopment-cost

----------


## techguys

On-Demand Delivery Apps really help to grow business to the next level.

----------


## mayaank

Delivery industry is imperious the market. To develop a great on-demand food delivery app that has the suitable business and retailing strategy to outshine. Coronavirus might be able to shake the whole world and its economy during pandemic but the on demand industry is fighting at the frontline with doctors, police, and essential service providers while maintag sanitization. These are the types on OnDemand Delivery Apps  are Enterprise to Person (E2P) / Business to Consumer (B2C).Enterprise to Enterprise (E2E) / Business to Business (B2B).Person to Person (P2P) / Consumer to Consumer (C2C).There are so many services in OnDemand Delivery apps. such as, food, Healthcare, Transportation & logistics, Home services etc..

----------

